# My boy helping to spread an important message



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

My boy helping to spread an important message. I may put this on a t-shirt and help with awareness.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Great picture and message.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Are they in extinction?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wolves where?

I think it might help to use an actual wolf and not a mix...but also I find this thread a tad ironic.

http://www.wolfhaven.org/think_again.php
There's many who feel that breeding dogs to wolves isn't saving wolves at all.

It may help to align yourself with an established wolf conservation program.
http://www.wolfhaven.org/membership.php


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Wolves where?
> 
> I think it might help to use an actual wolf and not a mix...but also I find this thread a tad ironic.
> 
> ...


 
Haha leave it to you to turn something positive into another personal attack. I even see you had to edit your post, you most have put a lot of thought into that. If you feel strongly about something please start your own thread and do not spam mine. If you have a personal problem with me, for the integrity of the site please take it to pm. thanks


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm sorry but I dont get it. I understand you are trying to be positive in your message but cross breeding isnt saving wolves....its cross breeding.....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

About 10 years ago I remember following Jim and Jamie Dutcher's work with The Sawtooth pack in Idaho. Their documentary was amazing.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

mosul210 said:


> Haha leave it to you to turn something positive into another personal attack. I even see you had to edit your post, you most have put a lot of thought into that. If you feel strongly about something please start your own thread and do not spam mine. If you have a personal problem with me, for the integrity of the site please take it to pm. thanks


I've been on forums for many years now, and one of the first
things I learned was that when you put something out there,
you have to expect the wide variety of responses you might get.

I don't have a personal problem with you, or even any 
interaction here that I recall. But I agree with Msvette and
didn't at all read her post as an attack. The "site integrity"
seems only further damaged by YOUR post. Taking something
to pm perhaps could have started with YOU.

And it's rarely a good idea to comment on someone having to 
edit their post, it can happen to any or all of us.

I "most" have put a lot of thought into this post, I assure you!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I know they took wolves off the endangered list and I believe they can be shot, excluding Yellowstone National Park and such wildlife preserves. They have made an incredible come back over the years. I love wolves, always have and support Defenders of Wildlife which does a lot for them.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Courtney said:


> About 10 years ago I remember following Jim and Jamie Dutcher's work with The Sawtooth pack in Idaho. Their documentary was amazing.


I agree that was a great documentary, I've actually followed the Dutchers and some of their causes for a few years myself. Another great documentary you may enjoy is Wolves Unleashed, for more info go to: www.wolvesunleashed.com


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I certainly don't like the recent legislation in Wisconsin allowing wolf hunting with dogs.


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

Crossing wolves and dogs, does nothing to benefit the wolf, and hurts the domesticated dog's image, every time these hybrid animals decide to behave as "wild".


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

For the life of me, I do not understand why anyone wishes to own a wolf-cross. Why?

Ok, a hybrid, or whatever the actual politically correct terminology is.

What is the thinking here, I am sincere in asking.

It is about taming an otherwise wild animal? It is about the owner's ego? What is it, truly? Why not allow the wolf to live in his normal habitat? Why bring them in and cross breed them with dogs? What is the point of this, exactly? To prove it can be done?

I've ignored the many wolf posts. The animal is striking, yes. No one would likely say otherwise... but.. why? What is the point of taking in a wild animal and domesticating it with a dog? I don't get it. What are you trying to accomplish? What is the message you wish to convey with your t-shirt idea? Are you wishing to encourage people to bring wolves or mixes into their homes? That is such a disaster. People can't handle a Pomeranian and you wish to convey they should bring in a wolf-mix? I am sorry to be harsh, I am just being very honest in my opinions. 

I think many people here have refrained numerous times with your many wolf posts. Kudos. Sorry to be the rain on the parade. I'm glad you are enjoying success in your home, but Holy Mother, how many people can do that.............

I won't be buying the t-shirt. Sorry.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

chelle said:


> For the life of me, I do not understand why anyone wishes to own a wolf-cross. Why?
> 
> Ok, a hybrid, or whatever the actual politically correct terminology is.
> 
> ...


Very well written.

I don't get the photo either, help save them? from what, where, or how? If you are talking about hybrids, they are illegal in many areas.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

I respect everyones views and I would support any thread someone would post either for or against ownership so please post it to the appropriate forum. Please do not start a separate topic on a picture thread  Thanks for everyones professionalism. I will say one thing I've always said these animals are not for everyone and promoted doing your research before owning a wolfdog or any animal for that matter. I spend too much time and donate too much money to the local shelters not to promote responsible ownership. So again please post your own thread and I hope we can all have a responsible adult discussion.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> when you put something out there,
> you have to expect the wide variety of responses you might get.


From your earlier response to me (before others voiced similar feelings) you weren't very respectful.
Or is it just me you don't respect?

You have to admit the shirt is confusing.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> From your earlier response to me (before others voiced similar feelings) you weren't very respectful.
> Or is it just me you don't respect?
> 
> You have to admit the shirt is confusing.


 
I've always tried to be cordial, but some people go out of their way to disagree. Some of these people are some of the first to view every picture I post Lol.....Anyway I've always enjoyed educated discussions personally and I have high hopes for this site.


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

mosul210 said:


> I respect everyones views and I would support any thread someone would post either for or against ownership so please post it to the appropriate forum. Please do not start a separate topic on a picture thread  Thanks for everyones professionalism. I will say one thing I've always said these animals are not for any sane people, promoted doing your research before owning a wolfdog or any animal for that matter. I spend too much time and donate too much money to inflate my own ego,to the local shelters not to promote responsible ownership. So again please post your own thread and I hope we can all have a responsible adult discussion.


There is no such thing as responsible ownership of a wild animal. Like I said in another thread, vanity and ego's go a long way........


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

My parents had gone on vacation and somewhere during their trip they'd seen wolf x puppies for sale.
The dad of the litters...aka the producer ($$$), a purebred wolf, was in a huge heavy duty pen, and was jumping up and down, and snarling, snapping, etc.
That was his life. Confined to a 6x6 kennel for his life 

They couldn't believe it - so very sad.
Buying wolf dog mixes is not saving wolves.
It's perpetuating and condoning keeping these majestic, wild animals in captivity where they were never meant to be.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> My parents had gone on vacation and somewhere during their trip they'd seen wolf x puppies for sale.
> The dad of the litters...aka the producer ($$$), a purebred wolf, was in a huge heavy duty pen, and was jumping up and down, and snarling, snapping, etc.
> That was his life. Confined to a 6x6 kennel for his life
> 
> ...


Heh I've seen puppy mills worst than that. Irresponsible owners and breeders are unfortunately not limited to any specific breed. I support anyone willing to stop this type of practice. I have many agencies I advocate if you really want to help get with me on the side.


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

mosul210 said:


> Heh I've seen puppy mills worst than that. Irresponsible owners and breeders are unfortunately not limited to any specific breed. I support anyone willing to stop this type of practice. I have many agencies I advocate if you really want to help get with me on the side.


I support anyone willing to stop this type of practice of **swearing is swearing even with symbols** with mother nature, for their own delusional agenda.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

mosul210 said:


> Heh I've seen puppy mills worst than that. Irresponsible owners and breeders are unfortunately not limited to any specific breed. I support anyone willing to stop this type of practice. I have many agencies I advocate if you really want to help get with me on the side.


How does "puppy mills are worst" make _that_ okay?? Why would anyone who loves wolves not be appalled by that, or by the breeding of wolves to dogs?

I support Wolf Haven, who is against (as mentioned previously) the keeping of wolves or wolf dogs as pets, and who have numerous wolf conservation programs. 
Did you look around their site?
Wolf Haven International | Working For Wolf Conservation


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

PS. there's an important call to action as wolves are being killed right here in WA.

Four Wolves Slated for Death in WA


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

lemans said:


> I support anyone willing to stop this type of practice of ********* with mother nature, for their own delusional agenda.


Wait so this type of language is allowed as long as someone enters a special character in the syntax of the word? How sad, instead of starting a new thread on a discussions forum my picture thread is spammed. Oh well hopefully the thread will be properly moderated.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> PS. there's an important call to action as wolves are being killed right here in WA.
> 
> Four Wolves Slated for Death in WA


Hey if you want to help we have some petitions going on right now:

There is a proposed wolf hunting bill in Michchian State we are against. Please go to www.thepetitionsite.com to voice your opinion.

Also go to www.change.org to stop the slaughter of Washington State wolves.

I have many causes for those interested but I do not want to deviate too far from this great GSD site so get at me on the side.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

mosul210 said:


> I agree that was a great documentary, I've actually followed the Dutchers and some of their causes for a few years myself. Another great documentary you may enjoy is Wolves Unleashed, for more info go to: www.wolvesunleashed.com


Thank you for the link. I will check it out


----------

